# Request Please



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well im on a frank mir high sooo yeah

ncc dont be shy if u wanna try this lol.....i prefer ALL artist who wanna try


Hey, my last request was:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/46100-sig-request.html


The Request:

I want a sick Frank Mir banner please!


Pics:

Any you can find...I'd prefer the more fit Mir but whatever looks good


Title: Frank Mir


Sub-Text: none


More Sub-Text: Steph05050...small somewhere in corner or something like that


Colors: Up to you


Size: 420 x 220


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Be quiet Steph, I know Mir did well as hell, but the chicks around me have no idea about that. It's not fair!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

lol dont hate im gonna repp this sig hard too lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> ncc dont be shy if u wanna try this lol.....i prefer ALL artist who wanna try


Hahah Tempting haa


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well we'll see if u were tempted enough lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

F*ck this, I'm not even touching or looking at this sig.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> F*ck this, I'm not even touching or looking at this sig.


No i can't ha He pissed me off i hate Mir hah I hope Lesnar kills him ha ha


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha awww plazz....dont be angry...u should attempt it lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> No i can't ha He pissed me off i hate Mir hah I hope Lesnar kills him ha ha


u aint ever made a sig of a fighter u dont like? ray02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No, f*ck it, I'm not even thinking of attempting it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> u aint ever made a sig of a fighter u dont like? ray02:


Yeah but he has me pissed right now haa i was in for Nog haha


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ahh whatever....ill be sure to post everywhere so y sig is seen all over


edit...NCC well maybe when u calm down lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

on it


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i might give it a go if i have time later today


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

When I saw the thread I was all set to make a sig for you then I saw what the request was. 

I can't believe you would request a Mir sig after what he did to Nog.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll do one later Steph.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i got 3 people willing and 3 staff member refusing...hope i get a good one lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Idk why, but I made two:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love the font you used on those what is it?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I love the font you used on those what is it?


It's called Backslash.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


>





D.P. said:


> Idk why, but I made two:



nice work guys really
ill make my pick after i see what eric does


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I did a bit of tweaking that dramatically changes the look of the sig, just to help give you some options.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sh*t complety forgot about this lol
its like 1.54 am were i am and im bout to go bed but when i wake up, i'll have something done for u steph


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good job toxic...no rush eric


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

heres my attempt





EDIT: i noticed theres still some lines around mirs head and arm, but if mine gets chosen i'll gte rid of em for u steph


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well its between these 3 ill make my choice later cause i really like all of them..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok question do the 3 of yall care if i buy one from each of u and switch them out in my sig periodically? ill pay for all three of them.....if so only adjustment is to toxic and can u maybe brighter up the red font...hard to read esp on my name...just a LIL brighter on the red is all....if yall dont care ill pay for all of them


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

you dont have to pay me steph, it was a request, free of charge


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Do what you want Steph, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fixed?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes much better...well thanks a lot if yall dont mine im gonna buy 3 of them...payments on the way...even to u eric lol


----------

